# Opinions on a hull



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right section but here goes. I might be looking at a 1999 Pro Sports Pro Angler 18 in the near future and was wanting to find out as much as I could. I know the company is no longer in business, but would like to know of any potential problems or things to look for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Never mind, the boat sold and I pretty much found what I was looking for.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Good thing. I'm restoring my Pro Sports, and when we took it apart, we saw the garbage work that they had done.


----------

